# Camping/fishing inshore



## jshaw2025 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a while(never on the salt board). I recently went on a guided trip in Jax and have a blast! It was my first time fishing for reds and trout, and we didnt manage to catch any keepers but now I'm hooked!

I'm looking for an affordable way to get down to the coast so I'm thinking about taking a pop-up camper down to the GA coast and kayak fishing. Where would you camp and fish if you were in that situation? Is there a good campground with a kayak launch near good fishing grounds?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fairweather (Dec 6, 2016)

There's a Georgia Coastal Fishing forum. You might want to post there. This particular forum tends to lean toward the Florida Gulf coast.

You might want to have a look at Tybee Island, though. There's a decent private campground there, and some water that looks very fishable. I have not fished it myself, though.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 7, 2016)

If you liked the JAX area inshore, you will probably really like te Gulf coast.  There are a number of campgrounds from Port St Joe to Steinhatchee with access to excellent creeks, rivers and flats.  You'd have good fishing for Reds, Trout, Mangrove Snapper, and occasional Cobia and even Tarpon.  Take a look at the area on google map and start exploring camp opportunities online.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 7, 2016)

St. George Island.


----------



## jshaw2025 (Dec 7, 2016)

teethdoc said:


> St. George Island.



Is it an easy paddle to good fishing at SGI?


----------



## equinox (Dec 25, 2016)

Fort Mcallister


----------

